# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Embalse de Tresponts en el Segre

## arnau

El otro dia, leyendo sobre la historia (interminable) del Canal Segarra-Garrigues leí que en un principio, la regulación del rio Segre preveía un pantano en la parte alta del mismo, ente la Seu d'Urgell y el de Oliana, en el congosto de los Tres Ponts. Parece que finalmente se desestimó su construcción, dejándose esa regulación en manos de los embalses de Oliana y Rialp. 

¿Alguien tiene más información sobre ese embalse? No se si llegó a haber nunca un proyecto firme para el mismo o simplemente fue una opción inicial no estudiada en profundidad.

----------

